# Switching from Libre 2 to Dexcom One



## Lucy12 (Aug 11, 2022)

Hi everyone, 

Apologies if this has been covered elsewhere, I couldn’t find the info I was looking for! 

I met with my consultant last week who mentioned that I should think about whether I’d want to switch from my Libre 2 to a Dexcom One. I’ve done some research but I was wondering if anyone has switched what their reasons for doing so were. I find the Libre on the whole to be quite accurate, but not when I’m on the lower end, I’ll often get reading of 2.9 for example when I’m no where near that. 

I’d be really interested to know people’s reasons for making the change and the main benefits they’ve had with the Dexcom One so far, if anyone would be willing to share. I’m reluctant to make a change when I’m not really having issues with my Libre other than some inaccurate low readings, that being said if a better option is being offered I’d like to take it up! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 11, 2022)

Hello @Lucy12 
I can't help regarding the Dexcom one as have the G6. 
The G6 does tend to read lower than it should when on the low side same with when higher than normal I have noticed it tends to read even higher.
From reading many posts though I do get the impression this is the norm for flash and CGM.
Dexcom do replace sensors very quickly if you do have a problem (Rare) customer service is first class as well and best of all you do not have to scan the sensor for a reading.


----------



## Inka (Aug 11, 2022)

Interesting @Lucy12 Did your consultant suggest any reasons why you should switch? I was wondering about the Dexcom One too and the benefits/cons.


----------



## Lucy12 (Aug 11, 2022)

Inka said:


> Interesting @Lucy12 Did your consultant suggest any reasons why you should switch? I was wondering about the Dexcom One too and the benefits/cons.


She didn’t go into much detail, just that it was a new option that I might want to consider, in hindsight I should have asked more questions about it but didn’t think at the time! She said that the Dexcom One tends to be more accurate on the lower readings than the Libre and that you can put it in places other than your arm, like on your stomach. She did say that it’s a bit clunkier to wear and she thinks the Libre is more discreet, this wouldn’t really bother me anyway but might be a factor for some! 

I think the main thing for me would be not having to scan the Dexcom like you do the Libre. I do a lot of sport and I do think it’d be convenient to remove that step as I do end up stopping to scan my Libre a lot during exercise.


----------



## Lucy12 (Aug 11, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hello @Lucy12
> I can't help regarding the Dexcom one as have the G6.
> The G6 does tend to read lower than it should when on the low side same with when higher than normal I have noticed it tends to read even higher.
> From reading many posts though I do get the impression this is the norm for flash and CGM.
> Dexcom do replace sensors very quickly if you do have a problem (Rare) customer service is first class as well and best of all you do not have to scan the sensor for a reading.


Thank you for sharing, that’s good to know! I have heard that Dexcom customer service is better than Abbott’s. 

The not having to scan element is probably the biggest benefit I can see, it does seem more convenient!


----------



## helli (Aug 11, 2022)

Lucy12 said:


> I think the main thing for me would be not having to scan the Dexcom like you do the Libre. I do a lot of sport and I do think it’d be convenient to remove that step as I do end up stopping to scan my Libre a lot during exercise.


But Libre 3 will not need scanning so you will soon get the same capability. 
It is also what some of us get with Libre 2 when we use unofficial apps like xDrip - the sensors have the rtCGM capability.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Aug 11, 2022)

helli said:


> But Libre 3 will not need scanning so you will soon get the same capability.


Yes, they should be rather similar (though Libre 3 doesn't need a transmitter which feels like a bit of a convenience). They're different in how we might get them, though: Dexcom ONE is just like Libre 2 in that GPs can just prescribe them, but Libre 3 is like Dexcom G6 in that it has to come from a hospital team. (That doesn't make any sense and I presume at some point Libre 3 will be moved across.)


----------



## RTI (Aug 11, 2022)

Hi, 
change of sensor after 10 days for Dexcom, 14 days for Freestyle Libre (1,2,3)
Service from Abott no problems. I had for some time trouble with Libre 2 sensor and Abott service send me replacement without any problems. Service people were always helpful, fast and nice.
If you prefer Freestyle, you may wait for a little longer (probably weeks or 2-3 month) for the Libre 3 sensor, which gives you also the comfort to be directly connected to your Smartphone and no scans needed anymore, improved accuracy and the sensor will be much smaller (in size) as the Libre 1 and Libre 2 sensors.
For closed loop solutions Dexcom is more flexible and still in advance, but may also change in the near future.

Otherwise there are no big differences and it is just a matter of preference and which may be supported/prefered by your Diabetes team.


----------



## littlevoice359 (Aug 11, 2022)

Just as an aside, I was using the Dexcom 6 for a year but had to switch back to Libre because I developed an allergy when the Dexcom adhesive changed.  I also had a handful of G6 sensors over the course of the year that were faulty (too many ‘sensor errors’) and had to be returned. The Dexcom applicator device can be a little iffy at times too, as far as I recall.  Maybe that’s no longer the case, as this was a few years ago.


----------



## Proud to be erratic (Aug 13, 2022)

I have just been given, after a Face2Face Consult on Wdenesday, support for a transition from Libre 2 to Dexcom One. Like @Lucy12 I wanted to get a better perspective on the differences 

I recently saw a Table somewhere in this forum, I'm pretty sure initiated by Partha Kar, showing the various CGMs and a simple overview of the characteristics of each. Can anyone help me find that please? I've tried searches against different key words and phrases, alas without success.

Thanks, in anticipation.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Aug 13, 2022)

Proud to be erratic said:


> I recently saw a Table somewhere in this forum,





			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/cgm-flash-comparison-chart.101117/


----------



## Saoirse (Aug 13, 2022)

RTI said:


> Hi,
> change of sensor after 10 days for Dexcom, 14 days for Freestyle Libre (1,2,3)
> Service from Abott no problems. I had for some time trouble with Libre 2 sensor and Abott service send me replacement without any problems. Service people were always helpful, fast and nice.
> If you prefer Freestyle, you may wait for a little longer (probably weeks or 2-3 month) for the Libre 3 sensor, which gives you also the comfort to be directly connected to your Smartphone and no scans needed anymore, improved accuracy and the sensor will be much smaller (in size) as the Libre 1 and Libre 2 sensors.
> ...


Just to note Dexcom one does not support looping - for that G6 is needed.


----------



## Proud to be erratic (Aug 13, 2022)

Saoirse said:


> Just to note Dexcom one does not support looping - for that G6 is needed.


Thanks, not going pumping anytime soon; just seeking a more reliable sensor (for my body) than Libre 2; still over 50% failure rate!

But, it seems that the Dexcom One app is not compatible with either of my Samsung phones. My A5 is borderline too old and my A52 is on Android 12,  whereas Dexcom One needs Android 10-11. So the app installs but won't set up - declates incompatible part way in. Frustrating!! Needs more time investigating and better IT skills than mine.


----------



## Saoirse (Aug 13, 2022)

Proud to be erratic said:


> Thanks, not going pumping anytime soon; just seeking a more reliable sensor (for my body) than Libre 2; still over 50% failure rate!
> 
> But, it seems that the Dexcom One app is not compatible with either of my Samsung phones. My A5 is borderline too old and my A52 is on Android 12,  whereas Dexcom One needs Android 10-11. So the app installs but won't set up - declates incompatible part way in. Frustrating!! Needs more time investigating and better IT skills than mine.


No problem but I was replying to @RTI  who mentioned closed loop


----------



## littlevoice359 (Aug 13, 2022)

This comparison page looks pretty comprehensive, at least at first glance:









						Continuous glucose monitors | CGMs | JDRF, the type 1 diabetes charity
					

Learn about continuous glucose monitors, the different suppliers, NHS funding, how to get access a CGM and order a free type 1 tech guide.




					jdrf.org.uk


----------



## BadaBing (Aug 13, 2022)

I saw some videos about the Dexcom One posted by Dexcom on their YouTube channel.

It looks like a useful additional to the list of real time cgms and flashcms.

However, for me personally having to change the sensor three times a month, and change the transmitter that has to be attached every 90 days would be a deal breaker. 

Not to mention the significant additional packaging and sensor application waste that needs to be disposed of. It is difficult enough already in the local authority area where I live to dispose of medical waste.

I have no doubt there has been a herculean effort in terms of negotiation and NHS-central government politics involved to get the Dexcom One added to the prescription tariff. 

That said, I really, really really would prefer to have the significantly smaller (and more environmentally friendly) Libre 3.

Yes, all sensors can go awry occasionally. That's par for the course. But I already know the sensor chemistry of the Libre works very well with my body chemistry.

The NHS need to transfer the Libre 3 over to the prescription tariff. They really do. It can't be financially in Abbott's best interests for virtually no one to have access to the Libre 3 in the UK. Unless they have done something really stupid when negotiating access, the NHS can't be paying Abbott significantly more for the Libre 3, when the Libre 3 is being sold at price parity with the Libre 1 and Libre 2 in all other markets I'm aware of (which the NHS would have been aware of going into the negotiation).

The NHS will receive £176 billion this financial year. We all contribute to that pot. It would be really nice to have a genuine choice, rather than it being left to the seeming whim of local clinicians in primary and secondary care.

I saw on another social media site an hour or so ago an American diabetic saying he was told by an Abbott rep in the US that the "Libre 14 day" (which I assume is the Libre 1 in the UK) is going to be discontinued in the US in the coming months. Haven't found a second or third source yet to verify this yet, but if it is true it makes sense to me commercially that Abbott will do the same in the rest of the world eventually.


----------



## Matchless (Aug 14, 2022)

helli said:


> But Libre 3 will not need scanning so you will soon get the same capability.
> It is also what some of us get with Libre 2 when we use unofficial apps like xDrip - the sensors have the rtCGM capability.


I second what you say helli also with the heat we are getting now libre 2 is struggling with the the temperature to get accurate readings but with xdrip app you can calibrate any time but preferably when you wake in the morning if your blood sugar is steady for some time but if it is yo yoing  madly from the heat do a finger stick anyway and calibrate on xdrip.have been using FSL for about 5 years plus ,I live in france and have never been offed dexcom but i have never asked i have been contente with FSL while using xdrip when FSL 3 comes my way i may change to it if it is better than 2 without xdrip?


----------



## pgtips (Aug 20, 2022)

Inka said:


> Interesting @Lucy12 Did your consultant suggest any reasons why you should switch? I was wondering about the Dexcom One too and the benefits/cons.


Same I too was wondering


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 24, 2022)

Lucy12 said:


> Thank you for sharing, that’s good to know! I have heard that Dexcom customer service is better than Abbott’s.
> 
> The not having to scan element is probably the biggest benefit I can see, it does seem more convenient!


What is the range of the One? 

I play rugby so my phone will be in my bag on the side of the pitch, but pitches are huge so it is a lot of scanning on match days/


----------



## helli (Aug 24, 2022)

PhoebeC said:


> What is the range of the One?
> 
> I play rugby so my phone will be in my bag on the side of the pitch, but pitches are huge so it is a lot of scanning on match days/


I understand the Dexcom ONE Is a "stupified" G6 (it does not have an API for use by pumps, followers, etc.).
Henry Slade uses the G6. If he's back from his honeymoon, I guess you could ask him


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Aug 24, 2022)

PhoebeC said:


> What is the range of the One?
> 
> I play rugby so my phone will be in my bag on the side of the pitch, but pitches are huge so it is a lot of scanning on match days/


I presume it'll be no better than the usual Bluetooth range (so 10m).


----------

